# BYU vs USU???



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What is your predictions for Saturday's game? 

There is talk that this is the "NEW" Rivalry. What is your opinion? 

35-17 for the Aggie's!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

hunting777 said:


> What is your predictions for Saturday's game?
> 
> There is talk that this is the "NEW" Rivalry. What is your opinion?
> 
> 35-17 for the Aggie's!


A 4-3 and a 3-4 team.. Makes sense it could be a rivalry.

Utes beating the brakes off BYU forever, not much of a rivalry.

I will go with the Aggies and a score of whatever.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

66 USU 65 BYU Sextuple OT


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

USU, but only so I can rub it in to a BYU-ite I know...:mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

GO AGGIES!!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll go 27-20, Aggies. Wife is an Aggie, so hoping this happens for happy wife, happy life. 



hunting777 said:


> There is talk that this is the "NEW" Rivalry. What is your opinion?


I don't believe that either Aggiefans or cougarfans can generate the pure animus for each other that is seen in the Utah/BYU rivalry. Any talk that it is the case is usually generated by self serving Sports talk radio hosts.

Nevertheless, as the Utes continue to pursue other scheduling opportunities, this rivalry may become "a thing" by default.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

BYU? USU? I can't even think football when we have game 7 of the World Series tonight! Talk about a great October....we've had controversy (interference? really?), stud aces throwing upper 90s (holy cow is Gerrit Cole good) and losing (Verlander is starting to look worse than Kershaw as far as post season disappointments go), bat carries (was Soto's reaction priceless or what?), underdogs (another wild card poised to maybe go all the way), jilted ex icons (is Harper counting his pocket change or wishing he would have stayed put?), and even instagram models flashing themselves on national tv!

You guys seriously can't be still watching college football can you?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

College football is for the weekends. 

The World Series is NOW


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

This has been a great World Series! Fun to watch. I am not really a Baseball guy. Much rather watch College football. But I always watch every game of the world series though. I am thinking Houston has got this. Well at least I hope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> This has been a great World Series! Fun to watch. I am not really a Baseball guy. Much rather watch College football. But I always watch every game of the world series though. I am thinking Houston has got this. Well at least I hope.


The way that both teams are playing Houston needs to go back to DC if they want to win the series.

I don't think that I have ever seen where the visiting team has won all the games on their opponents home field.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You haven't watched a visiting team win all the games on their opponent's home field; it hasn't ever happened.

I am a baseball guy. Always have been. So, when I look back at the big moments in sports history during my lifetime many of them--probably most of them--are baseball moments. The funny thing is that I can only think of a couple college football moments that are iconic...the world series moments seem to pile up year after year. No championship, in my mind, can compare to the World Series. Not even close.

On a different note, the Series ends tonight. This weekend I will be left with the Jazz, college football, and the NFL. I may have to squeeze the BYU/USU game into my schedule. What time do they play?

I have always been an Aggies fan because my dad is an alum and because I went a year up there myself. So, my heart will cheer for the Aggies....but, I predict the zoobies will win this one.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, that too. I'm an Aggie, twice. So, Go Big Blue!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I may have to squeeze the BYU/USU game into my schedule. What time do they play?


Saturday at 8:00 pm. Make time to watch it, it will be a good game!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Is Scherzer pitching tonight? if he is, then the Nats have a good shot IMO. 


As for the home field disadvantage, maybe the Astros could invite Trump down for the game and the fan response would make the Nats feel right at home.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Scherzer is expected to pitch tonight. But, he is going up against Greinke who is certainly no slouch and an ace himself. This game could be really good. I'm pumped to watch it! Tonight should be an exciting sports night...after the Series is over, I will turn on the Jazz and start evaluating how they match up with the preseason favorites from the West.

I will be rooting for the Nats, the Jazz, and the Aggies...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm trying to decide which discussion has less appeal to me here between the World Series and the battle for 2nd place in the state. (Maybe...Weber might actually be the second best team) 

Jazz got a needed win last night. If you're going to play the Clipps without George and Leonard, you better get that W. 

I did watch about 5 innings of game 6 in the World Series before I fell asleep while watching. As you can tell, I was not entertained. I couldn't figure out why the guy who was calling the game with Joe Buck kept talking about the bat carry. He continued to bring that up at random times for like 3 innings. Baseball is so weird.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

2nd place in the state? You mean Utah played the others? USU? Did I miss that? 
Oh yeah...this is college football where teams don't have to play each other to decide who is and is not better. I forget.

World Series was beyond good. The best I have seen in a long time. It is so sad knowing, though, that baseball is over now for the winter.

At least I can enjoy watching the Jazz for awhile. Good to see Conley break out. Bogdanovic looks like a great pick up too.

What about the 76ers/Twolves wrestling match? I can't stand Embiid. He reminds me a lot of Connor Mcgregor. Has he fought recently?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> What about the 76ers/Twolves wrestling match? *I can't stand Embiid.* He reminds me a lot of Connor Mcgregor. Has he fought recently?


Embiid is the fakest tough guy this side of Kevin Durant and Kevin Garnett that the NBA has ever seen. If I was the NBA commissioner I'd suspend him 5 games just for his post "hug it out" antics. And another 5 for just being an annoying dork!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, the difference between Embiid and McGregor is that McGregor is at least a tough guy (maybe not the toughest guy in MMA but still tough).

Embiid should be suspended more than Towns just because he was the one who incited the wrestling match. He also was the one who didn't let it end even after he was broken apart from Towns. Simmons should be suspended as well for pretending to be a peacemaker and choking Towns.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Embiid is the fakest tough guy this side of Kevin Durant and Kevin Garnett that the NBA has ever seen. If I was the NBA commissioner I'd suspend him 5 games just for his post "hug it out" antics. And another 5 for just being an annoying dork!


Embiid disgusted me, along with the other guy on the bench. Celebrating the "fight"? Poor sportsmanship has sunk yet another level.

And how 'bout Simmons going for the choke out of Towns?

Honestly, and this will NEVER happen, but the only real solution for this is for the league to impose something serious like a 5 game forfeiture for Philadelphia and Minnesota.

It will be interesting to see what the league does, and to who.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> It will be interesting to see what the league does, and to who.


They will each get one game. Mitigated because neither player "threw a punch." To be clear, this is not what I think should happen, but the China money is drying up, so they need to keep "stars" on the court these days. (Can we call KAT and Embiid stars? Heaven help us all...)


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

wyoming2utah said:


> 2nd place in the state? You mean Utah played the others? USU? Did I miss that?
> Oh yeah...this is college football where teams don't have to play each other to decide who is and is not better. I forget.


Are you suggesting Utah State can compete with the UofU? Look I am a big Utah fan. But I am not completely biased... Last year Utah State may have been able to beat Utah... Maybe! This year they'd get destroyed and I don't think anyone can really argue that.. Utah has lost one game out of conference since joining the Pac12... And it was to the Aggie's in a down 5-7 year for the Ute's, and arguably the best season the Aggie's have ever experienced... And it took overtime even then in Logan.

USU is struggling right now. I think it'll be a close game in Logan with BYU pulling out a 30-23 win.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigT said:


> Are you suggesting Utah State can compete with the UofU? Look I am a big Utah fan. But I am not completely biased... Last year Utah State may have been able to beat Utah... Maybe! This year they'd get destroyed and I don't think anyone can really argue that.. Utah has lost one game out of conference since joining the Pac12... And it was to the Aggie's in a down 5-7 year for the Ute's, and arguably the best season the Aggie's have ever experienced... And it took overtime even then in Logan.
> 
> USU is struggling right now. I think it'll be a close game in Logan with BYU pulling out a 30-23 win.


Don't mind him, he just says things to say them. The MWC would be in CFP... if it... wasn't the MWC.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

What I am saying is that we will never know. It is college football....

...USU could NEVER beat Utah this year because, you know, upsets never happen in college football and the Pathetic-12 teams are just way too good to lose to MWC opponents. Utah's been playing some real juggernauts in the preseason too. Who did they play this year? Oh yeah, Northern Illinois of the MAC (what's their record this year?), Idaho State (they are a real contender, aren't they?), and BYU (need I say more?). It would be tragic for Utah to have to drop either NIU or ISU to play a lowly MWC team like Utah State, wouldn't it? We don't want them ruining that preseason record, would we?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> The MWC would be in CFP... if it... wasn't the MWC.


Yep, they would....as would every other D-1 college football conference champion. Doesn't College basketball do that? And, isn't that an awesome tourney?

Wow, how fun would it be for college football to actually have a playoff where teams decided things on the field instead of on internet chat rooms and behind closed doors of committees...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Wow, how fun would it be for college football to actually have a playoff where teams decided things on the field instead of on internet chat rooms and behind closed doors of committees...


NOW you're speaking my language. A true playoff of 16 teams is my #1 dream in life.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

This is my whole beef with college football. Until they have a true playoff system of 16 teams..the system is broken and I lose interest.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

If they had a 16 team championship, I would disagree on it being the division champions that get in.

Sorry - upsets or not the Big Sky Champion is a waste of a spot. MWC - Sure. If Boise St won it, and they are nationally ranked that would be fine. 


"I lose interest", but you are always on here like you haven't lost interest lol.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I just don't watch the games. I haven't watched a game since Utah lost to USC. If they beat Washington, I might regain some interest.

Big Sky is FCS...only FBS D-1 teams are automatic qualifiers. What are there 10 FBS conferences? That would leave 6 at-large teams to get in.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyoming2utah said:


> I just don't watch the games. I haven't watched a game since Utah lost to USC. If they beat Washington, I might regain some interest.
> 
> Big Sky is FCS...only FBS D-1 teams are automatic qualifiers. What are there 10 FBS conferences? That would leave 6 at-large teams to get in.


So MAC would auto qualify? Toledo is the best team right now at 5-3.

Sun Belt? App State is the best lol.

I would disagree with a conference championship qualifying you if you aren't even in the top 25.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Top 25 doesn't mean jack. Settle the debate of who is or is not best on the field...don't allow coaches (who have motives outside of the polls as to how they vote) or media decide who is the best.

Conference champs qualify automatically like basketball. At-large bids are limited beyond that. Put some meaning behind winning those conference championships and allow those few teams that are still really good a chance at an at-large. Make the sport interesting again by giving the little guys hope. That is why the first two weekends of the NCAAs are so exciting--the upsets and hopes of upsets.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Even the way that basket ball does it is questionable at times once they start picking the field after the conference champs.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Even the way that basket ball does it is questionable at times once they start picking the field after the conference champs.


Agreed, but it's tough to complain when you could have guaranteed your own birth simply by winning your conference. You only have yourself to blame if you don't make it in basketball. In football, however, the majority of the teams in D1 do not control their own destiny when it comes to a national championship.

It is literally the only competitive sport league on the face of that planet where every team does not control its own ability to win the championship. It's the stupidest thing this side of giving away 500+ primo permits as welfare tags to make organizations and dudes rich off the public teet.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

It will always have grey areas and it will always be debatable, but the tournament is great and no one complains about the conference champs getting in.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I have shared my plan for when I am king of the world on this forum before, but I'll share it again. 

We will have a 16 team playoff in D1 college football. Here is how we (I) will make it work: 

-All teams that want to qualify for the playoff will join a conference. You can remain independent if you'd like, but you are not part of D1 unless you are in a conference. (You're welcome, BYU fans.) 
-We will have 10 conferences across the country, aligned however schools choose to do so. We call that freedom of association, and this is still America.
-All conferences will play a conference championship game. 
-I will remove the 12th regular season game, bringing the regular season back to 11 games. 
-All conferences will play 8 conference games and 3 non-conference games. 
-Every conference champion will auto-qualify for the playoff. 
-There will be 6 at-large bids, selected by an agreed upon ranking system. We can come up with an RPI-like (not the stupid one UHSAA is using now) system to rank teams based upon a million factors. 6 highest ranked non-conference champions get in. Take the subjectivity and "market bias" out of the selection process. 
-A committee will rank playoff teams 1-16, and we play it out on the field. 
-First two rounds are at higher seeded team's home stadium. 
-Semi finals and title games utilize bowl games on a rotating schedule. 
-All non-playoff teams can still play in their almost entirely meaningless bowl games, just the way they already do today. 

You're welcome America. I am Vanilla, I'm running for king of the world, and I approve this message.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

One team that would NOT be in my playoff this year? Utah State. 

Man, they suck!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

That was embarrassing...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

As a Aggie fan, I was just plain out embarrassed. That game was horrible, almost as bad as the Air Force game. Things really need to change. Both Offense and defense looked terrible.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that the question that should be asked is, are the Aggie's that bad or was the Y that much better, or was it a combination of both? 

For some reason the Y seams to play better against the better teams and plays almost equal to the teams that they should beat easily. Except for a certain game. I'll also say that they were luckier than the other team in their two OT wins.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

It seems like injuries probably played a significant role in their losses as well. Didn't they lose their starting QB, their second string QB, and starting tailback early on too?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Critter said:


> I think that the question that should be asked is, are the Aggie's that bad or was the Y that much better, or was it a combination of both?


Agreed, BYU looked pretty good in that game. I was really impressed with Hall's performance.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> It seems like injuries probably played a significant role in their losses as well. Didn't they lose their starting QB, their second string QB, and starting tailback early on too?


Except those guys are still gone and they still beat BSU and whoooped the Aggies. So, not sure that really means much.

Oh, and they were all there when Utah stomped them.

BYU is a perfectly mediocre football team. Utah State is not good at all. Cougs get the highly coveted Wagon Wheel!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe...but, I tend to think that some practice time with the first team and actual game experience goes a long way in helping prepare teams. I think BYU probably fares much better against those teams they played earlier (other than Washington and Utah) had those injuries not came about.

IF BYU comes around and beats Toledo and USF...they are sitting at 6-2 and probably ranked. Personally, I think they beat at least USF if Wilson plays. And, they very easily could have beaten Toledo had Wilson and their #1 tailback not been hurt. Who knows.

AT this point, Utah fans need BYU to beat as many teams as possible. And, those bad losses by BYU hurts the Utes simply because it makes Utah's preseason schedule look all that much worse...how many quality wins does Utah have at this point?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I think BYU probably fares much better against those teams they played earlier (other than Washington and Utah) had those injuries not came about.
> 
> ...
> 
> Personally, I think they beat at least USF if Wilson plays. And, they very easily could have beaten Toledo had Wilson and their #1 tailback not been hurt. Who knows.


Wilson was hurt at the very end of the Toledo game making a tackle on the INT he threw that cost them the game. So...

As high as the BYU faithful are riding right now, they could just as easily be 2-6 with a different bounce of the ball in OT twice. As I said, they are perfectly mediocre. They will win a game or two that they shouldn't, and they'll lose a game or two that they shouldn't, and will beat up on UMASS to make everyone excited about how great their next QB in line is for next year. And then we'll do it all again next year. It's our annual in-state college football cycle.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, let's hope that this year's "annual in-state college football cycle" is partially broken by Utah. I'm still worried they will lose to another mediocre team on the road. Then, we can start the cycle again next spring as the local pundits tell us how good BYU and Utah are going to be.

Who do the Utes have left? A road loss to an Arizona or UCLA wouldn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would be pretty surprised if they lost to UCLA or Colorado. Whitt is usually very good after a bye, and Utah should have a chance to get more healthy and be very motivated against UCLA. And Colorado is jut not good. 

A slip up at Arizona wouldn't shock me. That is a very Ute thing to do under the circumstances. But I believe it will be 11-1 and playing the Ducks for a conference championship. Man, what a season that would be! 

This is the year for the Utes. Next year could be rough with all the players they will be losing. They will lost 8 of 11 starters on defense and replacing Huntley will be no small task.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

There is plenty to dissect from this weeks action. A few comments.


1. I seem to recall a lot of "told you so", gloom, and derision after the Utes USC loss. Well, it's a month later and we are still in the conversation for the playoffs with the first rankings coming out tomorrow. In spite of what cougarfans and doubters will say, that is relevance. Only about a dozen teams in the country are in that conversation and we are one of them. As a fan, that is all one could realistically ask for. Do I think they will be playoff bound? No, I don't, but I won't be disappointed in how things play out if they win the South. 

2. It can be argued the Utes haven't "played anyone". Fair enough, but the same argument can similarly be made for other unbeaten or highly ranked teams like Baylor, Minnesota, Choklahoma, Clemson, Ohio st., and even mighty Alabama. This will take care of itself. These other teams will get sterner tests soon and if Utah and Oregon win out, they will play each other, which will give the winner a top 10 victory. If either loses beforehand, then they are out of the conversation anyway. 

3. As for the remainder of the Utes schedule, the game I worry about the most is UCLA, even though it is at home. They have been playing better and do have a lot of 4-5 star athletes. The Utes will need to be focused to take care of them. Arizona and Colorado have looked like they were mailing in the remainder of their seasons, based on their latest efforts and I think we can handle them regardless of venue. 

4. 3 weeks ago, cougarfans were ready to run Sitake out of town. The cougs have looked pretty decent the last 2 games and now have a cupcake buffet ahead of them for the next 3 weeks. San Diego St. will be one last tough test. Does Sitakes seat cool off now? 

5. As for the annual college football hype cycle, why on earth would you think it would change? Hey, the cougs could have 2 Heisman finalists on the same roster! Zach Wilson and Baylor Romney alternating snaps and compiling Heisman worthy stats. 

6. The Aggies have fallen off a cliff. Aggiefans, what is going on with them?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Catherder said:


> 6. The Aggies have fallen off a cliff. Aggiefans, what is going on with them?


That is the million dollar question. At the first of the season, They looked pretty good, like always. I really do like Jordan Love, fantastic arm. He Is just so hit and miss. I think the pressure really gets to him. But, it takes more than just a quarterback to win a game. It's a team effort. I hope that coach Anderson can rebuild and get things inline.


----------

